# Healthy Tortoises & tortoise Eggs ready for sale



## mbuh (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a tortoise farm, Both young and adults tortoises ready for honest tortoise breeders .I have a very large group of tortoises of all sizes with DEFRA certificates.If you need any just contact me for more infos,i have both Babies and Adults.
Here are the tortoise species that I am currently breeding .Sulcatas,Sri-Lankan Stars
Burmese stars,Leopard tortoises,Elongata,Spider,Hermanns,Greek species.Radiata,Galopagoes
Aldabra.Russian Tortoise,Red foot

Am a licensed exporter


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Mbduh: Welcome to the forum. I'd love to see some pictures of your Galops and Aldabrans. I have a couple Aldabrans about 8 years old and near 75lbs each.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello Nigerian Scammer  I doubt very much you have any tortoises, which you wouldn't send anyway (even if you had some) after getting money. It would be illegal to get tortoises here without an import license, which most people don't have. Also it's illegal to import sulcatas, leopards, galapagos, radiated and spiders into the US.
So I think it's time to go else where.  You've been busted!

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Jun 20, 2008)

Good on ya Danny!


----------

